# Declined card???



## Stoneage (Aug 25, 2011)

I just tried to order beans from the Attitude, for the second time this year. My same card from my bank was declined. I have a C.Card, and debit with money in them from the same bank. Anybody have an answer of getting around that, by other safe means of purchase? I used this card before when I ordered, without a problem.


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 25, 2011)

You might want to contact Attitude and ask them.  I'm sure they will help you out.  Good luck.


----------



## stemjosh (Aug 25, 2011)

I had this problem too its not attitude its prob your bank call them and ask   some banks especially your "hometown" banks dont allow you to use there card out of the country  ya it sucks it took me forever to find someone willing to let me use there card to by beans


----------



## Hick (Aug 25, 2011)

stemjosh said:
			
		

> I had this problem too its not attitude its prob your bank call them and ask   some banks especially your "hometown" banks dont allow you to use there card out of the country  ya it sucks it took me forever to find someone willing to let me use there card to by beans



Similar experience here, but promptly received a call from my card company, asking about an 'over seas' purchase. As soon as they established that it "was me" attempting it, they approved the transaction. 
  I thanked them for the layer of protection.


----------



## Chewbongo (Aug 25, 2011)

Same problem here, used the cardto buy seeds before, now I can't, called my bank and they said its a $150 fee to take the overseas block off, Awesome


----------



## Hick (Aug 25, 2011)

ChewbacaKz said:
			
		

> Same problem here, used the cardto buy seeds before, now I can't, called my bank and they said its a $150 fee to take the overseas block off, Awesome



huh?.. a buck-fitty?!!    think I'd tell em to stick it where the sun don't shine.
 "IME".. If you're credit is anywhere near decent, you can negotiate many fees and terms of service w. companies these days.


----------



## Stoneage (Aug 25, 2011)

So, I called my bank, and they sent me over to fraud prevention. I was trying to make the purchase late and overseas, etc, etc. I was able to verify things and my order went through. Pineapple express, Strawberry Dies, Sour cream Og Kush, plus the freebees ==== YUM!


----------



## Classic (Aug 25, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> Similar experience here, but promptly received a call from my card company, asking about an 'over seas' purchase. As soon as they established that it "was me" attempting it, they approved the transaction.
> I thanked them for the layer of protection.


Same here except I was in a hotel at the time and they couldn't call me.  I called them and everything was handled.  BTW, they had locked out my card from all future use.  If I hadn't called them, I couldn't have used my card anywhere.

Like you, I thanked them for the security.


----------



## Roddy (Aug 26, 2011)

stemjosh said:
			
		

> I had this problem too its not attitude its prob your bank call them and ask   some banks especially your "hometown" banks dont allow you to use there card out of the country  ya it sucks it took me forever to find someone willing to let me use there card to by beans



Meijer...Wal-Mart....debit cards that'll work every time.


----------



## Chewbongo (Aug 26, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> huh?.. a buck-fitty?!!    think I'd tell em to stick it where the sun don't shine.
> "IME".. If you're credit is anywhere near decent, you can negotiate many fees and terms of service w. companies these days.


I just sed to heck with and went the money order route


----------



## Lemon Jack (Aug 26, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Meijer...Wal-Mart....debit cards that'll work every time.




Will those wal mart cards work cause I too had this problem when iI bought mine.  I looked at these but they said "only for use in the U.S."


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 28, 2011)

Technically, you would be using it in the U.S. just online from an overseas store.  I know I heard of people using them to purchase seeds, but I have never tried them.  My CC always worked.  Peace!


----------



## Mutt (Aug 28, 2011)

I'd go with pre-paid on any seed purchase. Never liked the idea of an account that can be tied directly to me to be used for seed purchase.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 28, 2011)

Get a Green Dot card from (among other stores) CVS or online at greendot.com.  After using an "ordinary" bank debit card for years I bought one of these for 5 bucks, loaded it using a MoneyPak card (another 5 bucks and the amount) and successfully ordered from Gypsy Nirvana using it.  Good luck.


----------



## rebel (Aug 31, 2011)

i used a walmart card at attitude, wouldnt go thru and alice i think it was, helped someway and it went thru.


----------

